# At some point in time.. Do you have to own one of the big 3?



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I was in a guitar shop this afternoon playing with the "nicer" acoustics. Got into an interesting conversation with another customer regarding the guitars.

He made the statement that at some point in time, a person should own at least one of the big 3 manufacturers (specifically.. Taylor, Martin and Gibson).

So.. I've never thought about it that way; I've been rather oblivious to the need, but now that I'm thinking about it; I guess I might feel I'm missing something by not having ever owned one of them.

Thoughts?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

There are a lot more good to excellent quality guitars out there than those three brands, like Guild, Larrivee, Collings, Washburn,and some real exotics like Manzers. Buy a guitar you love to play.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been tempted many times over the years to spring for one of the big three, but always backed out at the last minute. 
With the amazing quality of some of the off-shore brands that sell for a fraction of the price, it's hard for me to justify the cost.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tempted by others, but only owned one Gibson, a nice little B25 (?), spruce and mahogany. It had that awful adjustable bridge of aluminum and plastic when I got it but a luthier friend and I replaced it with ebony and bone and that guitar just blossomed. I sold it in a moment of weakness to a friend. Another friend has a stellar newish cutaway Gibson flattop (might be a songwriter?) that knocks my socks off when I hear it.

Almost bought a lovely all (top/back/sides) koa Taylor at Elderly but chickened out when I considered what the response would be on the home front. Taylors don't always impress me, but the ones I like I really like.

Never could afford a Martin when I wanted one, and I've had love affairs with Guilds though ownership was always interrupted by sensibilities like food and shelter.

There's no need for anyone to own at least one of the big 3, there are other great builders, many of them Canadian. I've never owned a Larrivee but have admired many, and the home grown custom builders are many. I have an ongoing relationships with Beneteau (www.beneteauguitars.com) and House (www.houseguitars.com), which have been the most satisfying gear experiences in my life. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Beach Bob said:


> He made the statement that at some point in time, a person should own at least one of the big 3 manufacturers (specifically.. Taylor, Martin and Gibson).
> 
> Thoughts?


no. i don't think so, but I'm not a huge acoustic player. My next acoustic will be one of the big 3 however, if I ever get into it or wear mine out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I stumbled upon a Seagull many years ago and stuck with that one. But as mentioned above, I am not a huge acoustic player either so most of my money went towards the electric side of things.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been lucky and have had two of the big three. For some reason they didn't stick.. though the D-28S is missed it was a hard guitar to physically play. Never really liked the J45 I had. In the end I have a Yamaha that is nice and didn't cost very much. I use it a lot and it sounds great but it is the Martin formula of Rosewood back and sides with a spruce top. 

GAS hits every once in a while and I would like D28 ,, but at Mooh says there are so many builders out there that are at least equal to the big three.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess to rephrase the question a bit better...is owning one of the big 3 acoustics (sorry, didn't mean to confuse the electric fans in the house..) a rite of passage?

I think we can all agree that there are lots and lots of great guitars out there that can equal or exceed the big 3... just do you need to own one of the big 3 just to say you owned one?

I've never owned one of the big 3; in fact the only acoustic I own is a Seagull (which I'm quite happy with and plan to keep), but I was thinking that the next guitar I'd buy would be an acoustic that I'd plan to keep forever and would likely be the last acoustic I'd buy. I was looking at a Cole Clark (lovely guitars...) when I started chatting with the fellow. 

Just the way he phrased it, made me think I should at least think about it. The Cole Clark does NOT tick all the boxes I wanted to meet (specifically size... was thinking I'd like to go to an OM); a nice Taylor or Martin OM SHOULD be a pretty decent guitar; certainly one that would greatly exceed my current (and likely, future) abilities...


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know about it being a rite of passage but I have always bought acoustics that I enjoyed playing. I've owned an Epiphone, Seagull, Guild, Gibson and now a Taylor. I do admit that the big three make great guitars but there are some amazing acoustics out there.

When I was shopping for a new acoustic, I really did have it in my mind that I would buy a Martin but ended up having to choose between a Larrivee and a Taylor. I found that the Taylor had more high end over the Larrivee and was a lot easier to play than the Martin. I haven't looked back and in fact thinking of getting a BTO Taylor now.


----------



## triplec (Dec 21, 2011)

I am new to guitars and a close friend gave me [email protected] for stressing so much over which guitar I was planning on buying. He said stop worrying you'll never own just one guitar... That being said, I really only looked at the big three for my first not just because of the sound, quality and the history factor but also resale value. I'd like to think that as long as I don't throw my guitar down a flight of stairs I should be able to get close to my purchase price for the next few years and after that it may even go up n value.

Having said that I am already looking for a "camp-fire" guitar...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No not really I have owned all three brands and not one of them is left in my house, don't get me wrong but its not a right ofpassage to own any of the big three as there is just so much more out there unless you find one that just sings to you. But I will say if you reach some of our ages out here in cyberville you are going to own one or more eventually and then when you get to my point in life you are going to define the ones you own by the sound and not the name on the headstockunless those guitars still turn your cookie cutter or you may end up doing what I have been doing. Handbuilt are still available out there at some not to bad prices.ship


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I owned a Martin, a real nice D40 or 41, but only for a couple of years. As a home player, it was wasted on me really - it was nice, sounded great, but didn't get pulled out often. My kids play and, like with some other expensive guitars, though I encouraged them to use it, they wouldn't for fear of dinging it. So, away it went. For another expensive acoustic, that got traded off this year.

We have a fabulous sounding Walden mahogany, that's about a $500 guitar. These days, lots of guitars in that price range are excellent sounding guitars (Yamaha, etc) though maybe you sacrifice some build quality. Nothing on the Walden is less than perfect though, from that perspective, so I don't know - I guess ask my kids if it's still playable in 40-50 years.

I did just what you ask, had one more or less as a rite of passage, having done so I say 'no'. It just cost me a bunch of depreciation


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Buying into a brand mentality will guarantee that you gain acceptance in some circles. Sad, but true. 

There are more options than ever for someone looking for a quality instrument of all shapes and sizes and price points. Enjoy finding one (or more) that sounds good to you and makes you want to play.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been fortunate I guess. I own a '63 Gibson SJ that I picked up in Calgary in the 70's for about $350. It has been _played_ and shows the battle scars but is still a fabulous sounding and playing instrument. No depreciation there...it was appraised at over $2500 last fall. I also own a Taylor T-5 acoustic/electric and have to say that it is one of the best-made guitars I have ever owned. And it has tone to match. One of their acoustics may still be in my future. I came close to buying a Martin single-cutaway a couple of months ago at L&M in Windsor. I played every acoustic in the shop and it was far and away the best of them, at $1500. I may still spring for that puppy in the new year. I am sure there are cheaper and equally 'tone-ful' acoustics out there but I have always thought highly of Martins. I personally don't buy instruments of any make just for the name (or for acceptance into any circle). I buy them for me and because they "speak" to me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Buying into a brand mentality will guarantee that you gain acceptance in some circles. Sad, but true


I know what you mean...but 

1). Sometimes it helps boost one's ego enough to realize that " I can play " . I have seen a few players get a nice guitar and they improve quite quickly and that is more to do with their confidence than anything. 

2). The big 3 are generally a good yardstick to look up to. 

3 ). The op is probably correct that if they bought a used Martin and it didn't stick that they wouldn't be out too much money.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Taylor so you can mark that off of my list, but I know I'll have a Martin D28 or similar guitar at some point. I love the way they sound I just haven't picked one up that really does it for me to be "the one" yet.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've played all three on many occasions but have never felt that my own guitar was any less than any of them. If I found one that I absolutely fell in love with, and had the money, I might buy one of them, but I've never ever felt that I should own one just because I didn't have one yet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have played Martins that were quite nice, but they didn't really feel like me.
I wouldn't turn down one if somebody gave one to me as a gift.
But they don't feel like the right guitar for me.

Gibson makes some acoustics I think I could really bond with, as does Taylor.
But I think if I had the cash to buy a high end acoustic I'd give serous consideration to a MIA Breedlove.

That said I love my S&P 12 string, and if I were to get a 6 string acoustic I would seriously consider one of the Godin brands.

But like others I am primarily an electric player--so maybe I'm not as picky that way.

If you can afford one--and like it--go for it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> I'm not a fan of Taylor so you can mark that off of my list, but I know I'll have a Martin D28 or similar guitar at some point. I love the way they sound I just haven't picked one up that really does it for me to be "the one" yet.


I have .. but it belongs to my friend .....


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

When I was guitar shopping last summer I played a lot of Martins and a lot of Gibsons. Most left me wanting something better, especially for the price. I've never been a Taylor fan, but a few I played sounded great, but were in the 3000 dollar range. I had a budget of 1500 bucks and ultimately spent only 1/2 that on a Seagull anniversary dread. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, at the risk of answering my own question.... made it to Guitarworks boxing day sale; no real deals on the Cole Clark or any of the big three names... however... they had a screaming door crasher deal on a Larrivee DV03 that sounded real, real nice...so... its a NGD for me....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Plug for a small Canadian builder named Thompson.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> Well, at the risk of answering my own question.... made it to Guitarworks boxing day sale; no real deals on the Cole Clark or any of the big three names... however... they had a screaming door crasher deal on a Larrivee DV03 that sounded real, real nice...so... its a NGD for me....


Congrats Beach Bob! When I went looking for a premium acoustic about three years ago I kept an open mind. I tried everything the local shops had to offer and the one that spoke to me was a Larrivee L-05 Custom. Well done!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

OK. I'm a guitar snob! I currently own 2 dozen old Martins from 1898 to 1964, several vintage Gibsons from the mid 20s to '66, and a vintage '36 Epiphone. Having said that, I can categorically state that there is a difference between the old ones and the new ones. This is generally why someone might suggest that if you continue to play you will one day own one of the 3 (actually 4 if you include Larrivee) big factories. 

I might suggest that the better value (and pleasure) is often from the small builder. -Someone mentioned Ted Thompson. I would concur. I might also bring up the fact that nearly every major town (and a few minor ones) have one or more small builders making some of the finest instruments in history. We are living in a golden age. These folks are building to a gold standard and it is a joy to be within earshot of these wonderful instruments. 

Keep hunting. You won't find this stuff in the majority of music stores, and certainly not in the big chain stores. But they are worth the searching.


----------



## 5avenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think you _have _to own one of the "big three," but it would be nice to have a Gibson or Martin in my collection. I just don't play enough (or _well _enough, for that matter) to make it worthwhile. Would I play more if I had an investment like a Gibson or Martin? Maybe, but there never seems to be enough time to play what I have now. 

Gary


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

at some point it would be great to have owned or owned one of EVERY type of geetar and Im trying as many as I can


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I have yet to play a Taylor that I would pay for. It isn't a bash - more power to those who like them, they just don't sing to me at all. Out of everything I've tried thus far, Larrivee and Collings take the cake. There are too many I haven't tried, but I would happily add a D35 or a J45 to my stable. I played each tonight at a shop for quite a bit of time and loved both - very different, and very pleasing. Do you have to own at least one of them - no. So many other luthiers do a phenomenal job of offering similar guitars (often better). I would go with a Larrivee D60 over the Martin D35 anyday. A Collings CJ would win out for me over a Gibson J-45.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Really enjoy high end guitars(who doesnt) but could not get myself to pay over 1000.00 for any of them Having said this, I bought a small Martin half wood and half plastic,suspect MIM as its a X series. Tried out about 10 different guitars but always came back to this one. Great sound when plugged (Fishman pickup) but not a huge acoustic sound. I have tried a lot of Taylors, Collings, Gibsons, and wish I had the budget for them. Guild is another make I would buy next as they tend to have good wood and finer construction. So having my very own little Martin (550.00 used) is good for me.Dont play much acoustic,maybe a few times a year so I keep my bucks for electrics.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I gigged a lot with an acoustic, I might consider it but even then, I would doubt it. Frankly, 99.99% of the audience couldn't tell the difference. Plus a lot of gigging would be with an acoustic amp which even more so takes the brand quality out of the picture.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> If I gigged a lot with an acoustic, I might consider it but even then, I would doubt it. Frankly, 99.99% of the audience couldn't tell the difference. Plus a lot of gigging would be with an acoustic amp which even more so takes the brand quality out of the picture.


For gigging, I would be even less likely to use one - more likely to be stolen _and_ raises the expectations of any brand-savvy members of the audience. I know that I go to shows and think "Man, that guy does NOT deserve that guitar!"


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't really want to stir anything up (honest, I don't....), but when I first saw the title of this thread, I figured Martin, Gibson and, uh, maybe Guild or Epiphone? I don't understand how Taylor is ranked as one of the "big three". Typically, being considered one of the "big ____" (fill in the blank) involves not only popularity and availability, but also longevity. I don't personally think Taylor has that yet....

That being said, I own none of them. Instead, I have a couple of acoustics (one six string and one twelve string) that were hand and custom made by a local luthier, Don Carter, right here in Sarnia. To me, his instruments meet or exceed any standards considered to have been set by the "big boys"...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

John

Your mention of Taylor not having the popularity, availability and longevity then mention your purchase from Don Carter made me smile..same thing but I understand your point 100%.
I tried to look up some of his guitars but did not see much other than one ad and some good reviews, post a link if you can please.

Same thing in the electric world, the fenders and gibsons are the top of the line BUT so many smaller builders have taken those guitars as the starting point to make something much better. Its all about the name and some can't see through that..saying that I have a Taylor which I bought based on tone, comfort and price and could not be happier!


----------



## MarkCSmith (Apr 4, 2009)

A lot of my favorite artists play Taylor guitars. It was sort of ingrained in my mind that when I had some extra cash, I'd probably go for a Taylor. When I played the selection of Taylors at my local Long and McQuade...that thought went out the window. Not that they are bad guitars, but there really wasn't that "wow" factor I was sort of expecting. Maybe one day I'll come across a Taylor that I really like but the ones I've played to this day haven't sold me on the brand.

I do like a lot of the Martins I've strummed on though.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I've owned several very nice Guilds. I suppose I've had one Guild or other most if the last 35 years. I have a small Gibson. I like hearing Martin's but have never liked playing them so have never owned one. I'm thinking my next guitar though will be a flamenco from one of the masters.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Bevo said:


> John
> 
> Your mention of Taylor not having the popularity, availability and longevity then mention your purchase from Don Carter made me smile..same thing but I understand your point 100%.
> I tried to look up some of his guitars but did not see much other than one ad and some good reviews, post a link if you can please.
> ...


Just to be clear, I definitely did not want my remark to be misunderstood as a dig against any manufacturer, particularly Taylor, and I hope it didn't come across that way - I have seen, heard and played some beautiful Taylors. I just don't think they have been around long enough to be considered as one of the "big three"...personal view I guess.

As far as Don's guitars go, I don't think he has ever had any interest in putting his work out to the masses using the Internet, and I don't believe there was ever any link to a site advertising his instruments. He has basically managed through word of mouth and a musician's tendency to let others try their Carter guitars. He does make fine instruments, but at a very low production pace. He is about as far from the "big three" as any individual builder can be, but I don't think he minds at all....I know that those of us who own Carters don't mind one bit!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

John, no harm done!

Its such a personal thing to buy a guitar, end of the day you don't need to look at the name to know what you should buy.

I will be in Sarnia in a few weeks and will look this builder up, would love to see his work!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Its such a personal thing to buy a guitar, end of the day you don't need to look at the name to know what you should buy.


I couldn't have said it any better - total agreement there. Check your PMs...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If I gigged a lot with an acoustic, I might consider it but even then, I would doubt it. Frankly, 99.99% of the audience couldn't tell the difference. Plus a lot of gigging would be with an acoustic amp which even more so takes the brand quality out of the picture.


The nice things about a Takamine for gigging - they're cheap, they're plywood tanks, and they have great pickups, so they sound sweet plugged in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is Taylor really at par with Gibson and Martin in this market?

I'm not knocking Taylor, but there are many builders out there who would love to lay claim to that status.

To answer the original post, I think personally I won't be satisfied until I have a Martin D45, but that's as much an emotional "want" as it is a logical choice.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

b-nads said:


> The nice things about a Takamine for gigging - they're cheap, they're plywood tanks, and they have great pickups, so they sound sweet plugged in.


I couldn't agree more. I own a D35 and a J45 koa, but my Takamine goes with me to a jam or a gig only because it sounds better plugged in (but it wasn't cheap and it's not plywood nor a tank). This Tak has a tube in the preamp that's juicy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> I don't really want to stir anything up (honest, I don't....), but when I first saw the title of this thread, I figured Martin, Gibson and, uh, maybe Guild or Epiphone? I don't understand how Taylor is ranked as one of the "big three". Typically, being considered one of the "big ____" (fill in the blank) involves not only popularity and availability, but also longevity. I don't personally think Taylor has that yet....
> 
> That being said, I own none of them. Instead, I have a couple of acoustics (one six string and one twelve string) that were hand and custom made by a local luthier, Don Carter, right here in Sarnia. To me, his instruments meet or exceed any standards considered to have been set by the "big boys"...
> 
> ...


Check out the thread "What is your favorite acoustic of choice?" You'll find Taylor is very popular. Perhaps it just isn't in so in your particular circle of friends.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Check out the thread "What is your favorite acoustic of choice?" You'll find Taylor is very popular. Perhaps it just isn't in so in your particular circle of friends.


Actually, in reality it is just the opposite - many of my friends who play guitar love Taylors, and as I mentioned earlier, I have played some very nice ones too and have absolutely nothing bad to say about them. In my opinion, though, it takes more than popularity to be one of "the big ___" of anything. That is my own opinion, and I realize that others may certain feel free to differ. 

Apparently, Justin Bieber is extremely popular as a young singer, even selling a high volume of product, but I wouldn't put him in the position of one of "the big three" of male singers...just as an example. 

Never any offence intended with my original post, and, as a good friend of mine always says, "it's all good".

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

grumpyoldman said:


> I don't really want to stir anything up (honest, I don't....), but when I first saw the title of this thread, I figured Martin, Gibson and, uh, maybe Guild or Epiphone? I don't understand how Taylor is ranked as one of the "big three". Typically, being considered one of the "big ____" (fill in the blank) involves not only popularity and availability, but also longevity. I don't personally think Taylor has that yet.... That being said, I own none of them. Instead, I have a couple of acoustics (one six string and one twelve string) that were hand and custom made by a local luthier, Don Carter, right here in Sarnia. To me, his instruments meet or exceed any standards considered to have been set by the "big boys"... Johnthegrumpyoldman


Have you or would you please post pics of your guitars?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

A friend with quite a few acoustics recently told me that he rarely
plays his Sheryl Crow Gibson because he's afraid of scarring it in
any way. I've played it and it's a beauty. I have four acoustics 
and I tend to play my $20 campfire Mansfield the most. Go figure.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Have you or would you please post pics of your guitars?


I haven't yet, but will - in another thread so as not to derail this one....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> Actually, in reality it is just the opposite - many of my friends who play guitar love Taylors, and as I mentioned earlier, I have played some very nice ones too and have absolutely nothing bad to say about them. In my opinion, though, it takes more than popularity to be one of "the big ___" of anything. That is my own opinion, and I realize that others may certain feel free to differ.
> 
> *Apparently, Justin Bieber is extremely popular as a young singer, even selling a high volume of product, but I wouldn't put him in the position of one of "the big three" of male singers.*..just as an example.
> 
> ...


John: What, you don't like the Bieber? I agree. He's been marketed very well by his agent and the recording companies.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> John: What, you don't like the Bieber? I agree. He's been marketed very well by his agent and the recording companies.


Caught you again, I see. I think we will just have to agree to disagree, at least where my opinion appears to be concerned.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> John: What, you don't like the Bieber? I agree. He's been marketed very well by his agent and the recording companies.


I'll answer for John: Biebers music is lightweight, bubble-gum bullshit. He might sell millions and millions of copies, but like every other teenage pop phenom, his music is nonsesical nothing-ness.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought my Yamaki in the early seventies. Every now and then I'll think that I need a "better" (read "big 3") acoustic and I'll head to the shop and try a bunch ........... and come home enpty-handed but reaffirmed in the knowledge that my old girl is still the best sounding acoustic I have ever had the pleasure to hold. 

Of note, after years (literally) of not even looking at her I was invited to perform in an acoustic duo this past weekend. Some new strings and a new battery for my external Fishman preamp and she was ready to go ............... and was my perfect six-string orchestra..


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I'll answer for John: Biebers music is lightweight, bubble-gum bullshit. He might sell millions and millions of copies, but like every other teenage pop phenom, his music is nonsesical nothing-ness.


...tell us how you really feel!! haha

I was wondering what the 3rd of the big 3 was as well, reading the topic

I am a Larrivee guy myself, they are fantastic 

have owned many an inexpensive Yamaha that sounded great & got the job done


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I bought my Yamaki in the early seventies. ..


Two things. Yamaki's are/were great guitars. My '80's DR-35 Sigma still sounds better than my newer Tak or Gibson. Old acoustics just seem to sound better.


----------

